# HD DVD First to Reach 100K CE Players Sold in U.S.



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*New $399 price for Toshiba player increases
sales of dedicated high definition players*

LOS ANGELES (April 17, 2007) - Marking the first anniversary of HD DVD hardware and
movies sold to consumers, the North American HD DVD Promotional Group said today
that sales of dedicated HD DVD consumer electronics players reached more than 100K
units sold in the United States, ahead of any other high definition format. This figure does
not include sales of HD DVD PC drives or the Xbox 360 HD DVD player, which are also
selling strongly.

As consumers see lower prices for high definition players, the manufacturing efficiencies
of HD DVD are keeping the format one step ahead. As the first to bring CE player prices
down below the $400 mark, Toshiba is hearing encouraging news from retailers. ...

More @ HDTVMagazine.com


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That's good news. I have both formats (Blu-ray and HD-DVD) and I must admit that I prefer HD-DVD. In terms of PQ, all of the HD-DVD titles in my collection are top notch while a few Blu-Ray titles are just OK. Not to say that Blu-Ray sucks and I surely don't want to start a format war discussion, but I feel that while Blu-Ray has more studio support, it just seems like an unfinished product.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am curious on what the #'s would be if they included the PS3 and the XBOX360


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

then Bluray might be in the lead but i vote for HD-DVD all the way


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Costo sell Toshibe HD DVD player for little less then $350, btw. Plus 5 free HD DVD movies, so it's like $150 discount.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I ordered a Toshiba player from Amazon the other day -- $329, free shipping and 5 free movies by mail. Should receive it on Monday. Incidentally, my local Costco doesn't have the Toshiba. I think it might be available from them only online.
FWIW, the same unit sells at CC and BB for $399.


----------

